

Show HN: My HTML5 Sokoban game - psawaya
http://sokogame.com

======
slapshot
Goes from moderate to "whoa, this is gonna take a little while" too fast.
Level 1 looks like a nice casual game, Level 2 looks like I need to get a cup
of coffee before I start it.

It might increase stickiness to make the perceived difficulty increase more
slowly. Or to even have a trivial Level 1 just to get people used to the
controls (they're not hard, but don't assume anything).

~~~
psawaya
I see a lot of people are being turned off by this. My intention was that
people who wanted the levels that could be solved quickly would just stick to
playing the Microban levels, but I guess that isn't super obvious.

I'll try and find a way to make the ordering make more sense.

~~~
levesque
Yeah, I was confused by this as well at first.

------
benologist
You should pretty it up and talk to SPIL Games - <http://www.html5contest.com>
\- they're paying $$$ for HTML5 games.

Also if you're interested I'm wrapping up a JavaScript version of my API from
<http://playtomic.com>, in addition to the analytics it has stuff like a level
sharing API that would let you have user-created levels, leaderboards etc. If
you want you can test the JS version for me. Email's in my profile if you're
interested.

~~~
davidcann
Be careful with that html5contest.com... their FAQ says "Further, we ask for a
non exclusive license on all games whether they win or not."

~~~
benologist
Non-exclusive licenses is a term that carries over from the Flash gaming side
of things, it means they'll host a version on their websites that's not
distributed (I don't know if that actually applies to HTML5 games anyway, for
Flash it does) and has their branding.

As an example my game Trickochet has SPIL Games for the main sponsor, but
Armor Games, Addicting Games and a few other sites bought nonexclusive
licenses for their websites:

The main, distributed version carries SPIL branding. On most websites if you
find my game it'll be their version:

<http://www.gamesgames.com/game/trickochet.html>

The non-exclusive licenses carry whatever website's branding and are only able
to be played on that specific website:

<http://armorgames.com/play/5725/trickochet>

<http://www.addictinggames.com/trickochet-game.html>

------
colonhyphenp
Without thinking I tried moving the character around using the vi "hjkl"
navigation keys, and it works! Mad props for that.

~~~
benologist
What kind of keyboard do you have? I've never heard of hjkl as a control
scheme (I make Flash games).

Edit: never mind, I found it.

------
mnemonicsloth
1\. Brighter Colors!

2\. The first level is too hard to hook casual players. You want their first
experience to be brain-dead obvious -- hopefully to the point of eliminating
the need for instructions.

Maybe (@=you, 0=rock, X=goal, viva nethack):

    
    
         ......
         .@.0..
         ....X.
         ......

------
pirko
I like the game but the difficulty level between level 1 and 2 is too high

------
fjarlq
It's very difficult for me to distinguish between the gray color of the
regular floor and the light-green color of the goals. I'm somewhat color
blind, maybe that's why.

------
gus_massa
I am using a netbook, so the screen is small and when I won I did not saw the
"You Win" sing. I think that the screen should change more (perhaps the color
of the background, the face of the character, or some fireworks :) ).

------
slantyyz
Charming. Nice work.

------
diziet
Imagine implementing this on the kindle...

~~~
psawaya
I was thinking about building a version you could play offline using HTML5
local storage, which should also work on mobile browsers. Upvote this if you'd
pay a buck for that feature.

